# Comment éteindre son macbook en fermant le capot???



## klhac (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Pouvez-vous me dire comment éteindre son macbook pro lorsque l'on ferme le capot??

Merci
K.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2009)

c'est une bidouillerie que je deconseillerai
( je parle bien d'exctinction)

Par contre il est très simple de mettre en veille  en fermant


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est une bidouillerie que je deconseillerai
> ( je parle bien d'exctinction)
> 
> Par contre il est très simple de mettre en veille  en fermant



ca c'est sur...suffit de fermer l'écran ^^


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Quand il est en veille le réseau s'eteind ?


----------



## klhac (6 Décembre 2009)

ok je comprends que lorsque l'on ferme le capot, il se met en veille (est non éteint).
Par contre, en veille, la batterie se vide tout de même ou pas??
Est-ce conseillé ou vaut-il mieux vraiment éteindre son mac?

Je suppose que de temps en temps, c'est pas gênant!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2009)

c'est selon tes facons d'utiliser!
certains aiment bien rouvrir le mac et retrouver tout de suite ce qu'ils avaient tel qu'ils l'ont laissé.
D'autres preferent tout redémarrer.

Quant à la consommation en veillle , il y a des states qui se balladent ( par modèle et/ou type de batterie)


----------



## W@M (6 Décembre 2009)

Ceci dit il me semble qu'il est très déconseillé de le transporter en mode veille non ?


----------



## Erravid (6 Décembre 2009)

Perso, je ne l'éteins jamais puisque je l'utilise tous les jours. Même pour le transport (train, etc.)

Lorsqu'on le met en veille, bien attendre que la lumière blanche d'activité se mette à clignoter, ça voudra dire que le disque dur est bien arrêté et sécurisé, et donc qu'il n'y a aucun risque pour le transport. Ils conseillent cependant d'attendre dix minutes le temps que tout refroidisse bien avant de taper un sprint pour aller prendre son train, là ça pourrait occasionner des dommages éventuellement (un peu comme secouer une ampoule qui vient de chauffer pendant plusieurs heures&#8230; ça pète plus facilement.)

Par contre, si on utilise pas son portable pendant plusieurs jours, il est conseillé de l'éteindre à mi-batterie, si je me rappelle bien.

Tout ceci est marqué noir sur blanc dans le petit guide qui est livré avec le MacBook / MacBook Pro


----------



## W@M (6 Décembre 2009)

Erravid a dit:


> Tout ceci est marqué noir sur blanc dans le petit guide qui est livré avec le MacBook / MacBook Pro



Pas lu !


----------



## Erravid (6 Décembre 2009)

C'est mal ! (ou pas)


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Erravid a dit:


> Perso, je ne l'éteins jamais puisque je l'utilise tous les jours. Même pour le transport (train, etc.)
> 
> Lorsqu'on le met en veille, bien attendre que la lumière blanche d'activité se mette à clignoter, ça voudra dire que le disque dur est bien arrêté et sécurisé, et donc qu'il n'y a aucun risque pour le transport. Ils conseillent cependant d'attendre dix minutes le temps que tout refroidisse bien avant de taper un sprint pour aller prendre son train, là ça pourrait occasionner des dommages éventuellement (un peu comme secouer une ampoule qui vient de chauffer pendant plusieurs heures ça pète plus facilement.)
> 
> ...



Cad ?


----------



## klhac (6 Décembre 2009)

ok merci


----------



## MacSedik (6 Décembre 2009)

@ cleveland:
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html
2ème paragraphe...


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

Plusieurs jours non..appele parle de 6 mois..c'est pas la meme chose ! 

Moi je l'éteins le soir, j'aime bien que la mémoire soit vidées de temps en temps puis c'est mieu pour la planète ! Meme en veille il consomme (casiment rien c'est sur mais bon). 
Mon MBP met meme pas 30secondes a démarer et 5 secondes a s'éteindre...c'est pas la mort non plus !

Mais comme dit plus haut tout dépend du l'utilisation mais la nuit...

Rien n'empeche de lancer les applis quotidienne automatiquement a l'allumage de la mahcine


----------



## Rez2a (6 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Cad ?



C'est pas vraiment ça, en fait c'est conseillé lorsqu'on veut stocker une batterie (qu'elle soit dans l'ordi ou non) sans l'utiliser pendant une longue durée, comprendre plusieurs semaines/mois : il vaut mieux la stocker lorsqu'elle aux alentours de 50% plutôt que vide ou pleine.

Sinon klhac, un raccourci clavier pratique pour ÉTEINDRE un Mac : Ctrl+Alt+Cmd+Eject.
Mais si tu l'utilises tous les jours, tu peux très bien te contenter de le laisser en veille la nuit... ça ne consomme quasiment rien, d'ailleurs lorsque tu atteins la charge critique et que le Mac se met en veille forcée aux alentours de 5% de batterie, il faut attendre au moins 5h pour qu'elle soit déchargée.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Moi , je le met en suspension d'activité la nuit c'est grave ? Ca consomme plus que la " veille " ?


----------



## mika79 (6 Décembre 2009)

@Cleveland. Le réseau s'eteint effectivement lorsque tu passe en mode veille


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Moi , je le met en suspension d'activité la nuit c'est grave ? Ca consomme plus que la " veille " ?



tout dépend comment tu paramètre la "veille"


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Heu une explication ?

Car je suis un newbie niveau batterie et niveau veille de portable 

Laisse son portable sur son lit pas sur la couette mais sur le drap ca risque rien ?


----------



## Erravid (6 Décembre 2009)

"Suspendre l'actvité" = "mettre en veille".

Le réseau s'arrête pendant la veille (une option existe pour permettre à un administrateur de réveiller le portable via le réseau Ethernet, mais jamais testé), puisque tout ton ordinateur se met en veille et donc cesse de fonctionner : le disque dur est arrêté, le processeur est arrêté, les ventilateurs sont arrêtés, tout est arrêté. Petit test : quand je sors de veille mon portable le matin, je regarde la température du processeur et elle correspond généralement à la température de la pièce.

Par contre, en veille, les périphériques restent alimentés (les disques durs externes se démontent mais restent sous tension, iPhone&#8230, ce qui n'est pas le cas quand le portable est complètement éteint.

Si ton portable est en veille/suspendu ou bien éteint, il n'y a aucun risque sur un drap. Attention juste à ne pas l'écraser en dormant 
Par contre, en état de fonctionnement, j'ai rarement eu des bonnes expériences avec les surfaces textiles (ça peut vite surchauffer sans raison, la chaleur s'évacue mal dessus), mais si tu ne peux pas faire autrement, fais juste attention à ce que ton portable ne surchauffe pas trop inutilement.


Et au temps pour moi pour le "quelques jours" / "six mois", effectivement ce n'est pas la même chose, et je ne voulais pas paraître alarmiste. Moi même j'oublie généralement de vider ma batterie chaque mois, et c'est pas pour autant que mon portable a explosé ou ne tient plus la charge


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Je sais pas mais quand l'ordinateur est en veille ( pas en suspension d'activité ) le réseau est toujours en marche ! 

Ou alors je comprend plus rien


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

je n'éteins jamais mes machines, depuis des années.
De toute façon une batterie cela se change tous les 2 ou 3 ans.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Mais tu les redemarre ...


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je sais pas mais quand l'ordinateur est en veille ( pas en suspension d'activité ) le réseau est toujours en marche !
> 
> Ou alors je comprend plus rien


non
et capot fermé idem



Cleveland a dit:


> Mais tu les redemarre ...


non, jamais sauf pour les mises à jour le demandant.


----------



## Erravid (6 Décembre 2009)

Aaaah&#8230; Attends, quand tu parles de mise en veille, c'est juste quand l'écran s'éteint au bout de 5/10/20 minutes en fait ? Dans ce cas, tout le reste fonctionne pendant, oui.

Si par contre, tu laisses encore 5/10 minutes de plus ton portable ouvert sans y toucher (et qu'il est sur batterie et non secteur), là il passera en "suspension d'activité", on est d'accord. Et là, le réseau ne fonctionne pas.

Dans "Préférences Système" > "Économies d'énergie", il y a bien les deux paramètres : 1 - suspension d'activité de l'ordinateur, et 2 - temps de suspension d'activité de l'écran (ce que tu appelles mise en veille ?)


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> non
> et capot fermé idem
> 
> 
> non, jamais sauf pour les mises à jour le demandant.





Non a quoi ? Je comprend pas trop là


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Quand il est en veille le réseau s'eteind ?



.oui.


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Je sais pas mais quand l'ecran est noir et que le truc blanc clignote quand j'appuie sur une touche Adium est tjs connecté ! Ou alors je comprend pas la différence entre l'ecran noir parametre avec Parametres systeme et autre :/


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2009)

Tu sais si tu as un doute.. éteins le


----------



## Cleveland (7 Décembre 2009)

Non je n'aime pas éteindre ! 

Je veux savoir ce qui est mieux pour la machine suspension d'activité ou juste baissé le capot ?


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Baisser la capot pour lutter contre la poussière.


----------



## Sylow (7 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Non je n'aime pas éteindre !
> 
> Je veux savoir ce qui est mieux pour la machine suspension d'activité ou juste baissé le capot ?



SI c'est a cause du disque dur que tu n'aime pas éteindre, cela fait exactement la meme chose, le disque dur s'arrete et doit repartir (comme éteindre/allumer), sauf que la machine est déjà allumé ! mais tu consommes...pensons a la planète bordel ! (sauf si utilisation vraiment PRO)


----------



## Cleveland (7 Décembre 2009)

La planète ? Mouarf mouarf


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2009)

Quel est l'intérêt de laisser un ordinateur en veille? -.-


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Galuz a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de laisser un ordinateur en veille? -.-


Quel est l'intérêt de l'éteindre ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant à la consommation en veillle , il y a des states qui se balladent ( par modèle et/ou type de batterie)



Tu ne veux pas faire des stats sur la puissance demandée à l'allumage (ce qui fait un pic) vs. une sortie de veille ?

Comme Naas, je ne l'éteinds que pour les MAJs.
La planète ? Pense à éteindre tes lumières dans les pièces ou tu n'es pas, consomme moins d'eau&#8230;


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de l'éteindre ?


Ca me paraît évident: économie d'énergie et d'usure des pièces (sauf si c'est pour le rallumer dans les 5 minutes, bien sûr).


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Galuz a dit:


> Ca me paraît évident: économie d'énergie et d'usure des pièces (sauf si c'est pour le rallumer dans les 5 minutes, bien sûr).


une lampe consomme 60w avant l'arrivée des LED et autres T5.
mais une tv, un four, un seche linge, une machine à laver ?
autant se concentrer sur les gros équipements plutot que sur l'ordi. et une fois le capot fermé la consommation est infinitésimale.
baisse la température d'un degré chez toi et tu peux laisser ton mac allumé 365 jours 

au fait quelles pièces s'usent ?


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> une lampe consomme 60w avant l'arrivée des LED et autres T5.
> mais une tv, un four, un seche linge, une machine à laver ?
> autant se concentrer sur les gros équipements plutot que sur l'ordi. et une fois le capot fermé la consommation est infinitésimale.
> baisse la température d'un degré chez toi et tu peux laisser ton mac allumé 365 jours
> ...


Tout ce qui n'est pas éteint.
Et le reste n'a rien à voir, mais il est évident que cela s'applique à tout appareil.


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

La question est précise: quelles pièces ?
Pour le rien a voir, comment dire ... Bon laisse r
tomber ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## Erravid (8 Décembre 2009)

Si je ne me plante pas, le principe de la suspension d'activité est de balancer le contenu de la mémoire vive (RAM) sur le disque dur, et lorsque l'utilisateur ré-active l'ordinateur, de reprendre ce contenu dans la mémoire vive et ainsi de repartir comme si de rien n'était.

Après, il y a sûrement des subtilités avec la tension aux ports (pour sortir un périphérique de veille, etc) mais je ne me suis jamais vraiment penché sur le problème. Si le sujet continue, c'est ce que je vais finir par faire


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

Erravid a dit:


> ... Si le sujet continue, c'est ce que je vais finir par faire


Allez on continue le sujet


----------



## marctiger (11 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Allez on continue le sujet



Alors j'y mets mon grain de sel ! 

Mise en veille après 15 minutes d'inactivité, suspension du disque dur dès que possible, autant sur batterie que sur secteur, et ce depuis toujours.

Je travaille toujours sur mon MBP de 2006 (voir ma signature) et il se porte comme un charme (sauf que j'ai dû changer de batterie après presque 3 ans, et j'en ai une de réserve que j'utilise en tournante tous les 2 mois environ), mais je fais régulièrement les maintenances... j'entretiens mon mac tout simplement. 

En résumé, jamais au grand jamais je ne l'ai laissé allumé en permanence (je n'y vois pas de raison sérieuse), pour le peu de temps que cela prend de le ré-allumer, et je ne risque pas d'endommager le disque ou autre composant.

De plus, quand je dors (cela m'arrive ) même si ce n'est pas mortel, je ne consomme rien et ce n'est plus comme sous "Classic" où il fallait que ce soit allumé pour être certain que la maintenance automatique joue son rôle. 

Et pour finir, j'ai toujours eu ce côté écolo et économe.


----------



## gildas1 (12 Décembre 2009)

chacun voit midi à sa porte moi c'est l'inverse il tourne 24H / 24 je l'eteinds lors de transports 

il fonctionne nickel


----------



## Jacques L (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour.

Je relance un poil le sujet, j'ai un MacBook 13" que j'ai acheté récemment sur ebay, j'ai changé la batterie qui était HS, récupéré 2 Go de mémoire et le DD d'origine du MBP 17" que j'avais upgradé lui aussi, et même pas eu à réinstaller quoi que ce soit puisque le DD de 250 était opérationnel tel quel.

Tout ça c'est pour situer le paysage, mon problème est le suivant quand je ne l'utilise pas je rabaisse l'écran, il se met en veille et la diode blanche sur le devant commence à pulser. MAIS de temps en temps quand j'ouvre l'écran, il redémarre avec le boooiiinng caractéristique, et j'insiste, sans avoir fait quoi que ce soit d'autre que de relever l'écran alors que la diode blanche était allumée pour indiquer qu'il était en veille 

Quelqu'un sait-il d'où ce comportement bizarre peut venir? Bien sûr j'ai passé Onyx pour les réparations d'autorisations, les op de maintenance, vide de caches etc. Autre bizarrerie, de temps en temps il ne se connecte pas automatiquement en wifi et demande le mot de passe. Rien de bien grave, mais j'aimerais comprendre. :rateau:


----------



## tsss (25 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> .. les op de maintenance .



Reset pram et reset smc ?


----------



## Jacques L (25 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de réinitialiser la PRAM et la SMC, étant donné le côté intermittent du problème, je vais attendre un peu et vous donnerai la suite des évènements.


----------



## Jacques L (18 Février 2010)

Comme ça continue et que ça arrive uniquement à mon épouse, je soupçonne sa session d'être malade alors je vais en créer une toute neuve en transférant seulement des contenus (iphoto par exemple) sans passer par l'assistant de migration car je l'avais déjà fait avec ce moyen et les ennuis avaient continué


----------

